# Films sur iPad, iPhone



## Panabol (5 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je recherche le moyen le plus simple (sans trop de technique) pour pouvoir voir des films .avi ou les transformer pour qu'ils puissent être lus sur iPad ou iPhone.
Merci.


----------



## ced68 (5 Mars 2011)

Salut.

Franchement tu n'as pas du chercher très très loin une réponse à ta question... Le post juste en dessous du tien te donne toutes les réponses que tu veux... 

On n'est pas ici pour répondre 50 000x au mêmes questions, la moindre des choses seraient de faire une recherche auparavant (ce qui est indiqué dans les règles du forum). 

A bon entendeur, 
Cédric


----------

